

Astronomers find Super-Earth with Atmosphere - infinity
http://www.cfa.harvard.edu/news/2009/pr200924.html

======
infinity
Here is a link to a paper by David Charbonneau et al. "A super-Earth
transiting a nearby low-mass star" <http://arxiv.org/abs/0912.3229> It
contains more details.

And here is a page about the MEarth project
<http://www.cfa.harvard.edu/~zberta/mearth/> ... it seems that some nocturnal
animals also find the telescopes highly interesting ...

------
Maciek416
Check out the timelapse video in the gallery in this link. The telescopes are
hard at work all night scanning all parts of the sky. Very cool.

